# Other Places Around The World > Asia, South Pacific & Australia >  >  Will the Olympics in Japan be held in 2021?

## stbartshopper

Our guess is they will once again be delayed. The IOC is doing everything they can to stay as planned. Even the doctors in Japan are saying please dont move ahead with the games. The U.S. has posted travel advisories because of the surge there. We will see.
We feel the most sorry for the hard working, hopeful athletes. Most of them probably only get one shot at such a prestigious event in their lifetimes.

----------

